# can you cover up screenprinting with a iron on transfer?



## lasugar (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi there
I have some garments that are already screenprinted, and I wanted to see can I use an iron on image transfer (to cover up the existing screenprint work?)

I figure is there is no way to remove the screenprint work itself, can I cover up the art with new art BUT without any of the old art coming through and showing??

What suggestions?
thanks


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

I have covered up screenprinted art with either heat transfer film or heat transfer digital media. What you want to do is make sure you create your new design a little larger than the original to give is some fabric to adhere to.

Also, I would like to caution you that this will not work on every type of screenprint job. You will not be able to apply to every type of screenprint job. Best thing to do is to test one out and launder it a few times to see how it holds up.


----------



## Vizual Voice (Feb 1, 2008)

Here's another option, though it may not be cost effective if you don't have a bunch of them. Custom Labels, Patches & Emblems | Rubber, PVC & Molded Plastic Promotional Products | Cell Phone Charms, Key Chains & Wristbands


----------



## lasugar (Mar 18, 2010)

nice try with your PLUG Vizual.


----------



## Vizual Voice (Feb 1, 2008)

lasugar said:


> nice try with your PLUG Vizual.


Huh?

I'm not affiliated with or a shill for that company if that's what you're trying to imply. 

I've gotten some samples from them and thought they were a pretty cool product, and have actually been thinking about buying from them for a personal project of mine, but other than that....











I _was_ just trying to point out another potential solution for you. Guess I won't try to help you anymore. 
Good luck with your problem.


----------

